

Why should I make a job my primary focus in life? - SoCool
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/18185/ruby-on-rails-engineer-desk-com-salesforce-com?a=lu6n2mY
This job ad doesn't make sense. Why would you make a job your primary focus of life?
======
read_wharf
"Why should 'I' make a job my primary focus?"

"You" shouldn't, but there are plenty of people who will. Everyone wakes up
most mornings, and you have to do something until you go to sleep. For some
people, this is it, but it could be anything else. It doesn't really matter
what, unless that matters to you too.

